
How the NYSE Achieves Low Latency?  - prakash
http://wallstreetandtech.com/data-latency/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207603316&cid=RSSfeed_WST_All
======
randombit
That is awesome and all... FPGAs, yay. Except that NYSE Openbook (their
primary/"fastest" data feed ATM) has an internal latency of 100 milliseconds.
We notice it was significantly slower than our NASDAQ and ARCA feeds and
finally their network techs admitted that this was basically by design. The
newer Open Book Ultra (just went into production recently (last month IIRC))
looks to be improved, though we haven't bothered signing up yet.

Seriously, this is just a fluff/PR piece.

